# Place/Event you most enjoyed visiting?



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Which place and/or event did you most enjoyed visiting in your life thus far?

And where do you dream to go thar you always wanted to go but were never able to yet?

I definitely enjoyed being in Istanbul and getting that Arab feel. The food, the music, the buildings, everything about it. Even had the opportunity to go inside a mosque at the time. In a more local mindset I enjoyed going to medieval fairs as it feels you went through time to the middle ages.

For what I would like to experience then definitely riding a camel in the desert, go through jungles in Vietnam or the lamp festival in Chiang Mai. Taking care of children is also an experience I would like to have, like in a kindergarten as a one time experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 23, 2021)

I've loved a lot of the places i've been. I loved the vibe when I went to Laos, this was after the government cracked down on drug tourists so it was deathly quiet (2014). I loved it. It was very entitled of me to be a western tourist and want to have the place to myself but I did apart from a few other visitors.

Was pretty damn wonderful. Vang Vieng was probably my favourite part of the three areas I stayed in (Vientiane and Luang Prabang). There were two girl travellers that I bumped into as the only other travellers in all 3 cities lol, they were like a day ahead of me. One of them lived in Manchester back home. Small world. I heard the country has changed a lot now.

Zimbabwe, Sri Lanka and Iceland were all amazing too.

A lot of the great memories i've had in places are the cool people I meet, I'm mostly a solo traveller so i'll stay in a hostel and meet other cool travellers some of which are still friends years later (and i've seen a few times since).

I also travel to Mama's bungalow a lot I posted it in another thread can't find it now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 23, 2021)

The real journey was the friends I met along the way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 23, 2021)

I haven't traveled to as many places as I want, but I'm hoping to up it in the future.

Currently my favorite place I visited is Spain. Specifically Madrid and Segovia. Beautiful places and had great times there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> The real journey was the friends I met along the way.



Cliché but also counts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> I haven't traveled to as many places as I want, but I'm hoping to up it in the future.
> 
> Currently my favorite place I visited is Spain. Specifically Madrid and Segovia. Beautiful places and had great times there.



I really enjoyed Madrid too.

Specially El Parque del Retiro. Music, animals, children, fountains, crystal palace, trees. Truly astonishing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 23, 2021)

finland, denmark (copenhagen), paris (need to go back there), also south of france, california, austin TX (i used to live there but visited again recently and still love it)

mostly stayed in europe and NA though, i'd like to explore more at some point (obv japan)

went to egypt once but it wasn't the most exciting vacation, mostly stayed at the hotel, tho i did go out into the desert one night which was pretty unique and cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 23, 2021)

Gin said:


> finland, denmark (copenhagen), paris (need to go back there), also south of france, *california*, austin TX (i used to live there but visited again recently and still love it)
> 
> mostly stayed in europe and NA though, i'd like to explore more at some point (obv japan)
> 
> went to egypt once but it wasn't the most exciting vacation, mostly stayed at the hotel, tho i did go out into the desert one night which was pretty unique and cool



whatpause


----------



## Gin (Nov 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> whatpause


cali is great to visit, even i, a moderate liberal-san wouldn't live there tho


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 23, 2021)

Gin said:


> cali is great to visit, even i, a moderate liberal-san wouldn't live there tho



I was born in cali y'know. Santa Cruz.

That's my tragic backstory.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Nov 23, 2021)

beach, park, mountain, nature tourism trap. enjoy visit them with my fam (wife and daugther)


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 23, 2021)

i don't have a favorite. i enjoy what each place has to offer too much lol

some of the ones i had just before the panini that were great are below:

1. Dubai: best city in the world for staycations.












The dubai opera house:




2. Turkey: One of my fav times in turkey was when we visited Dolmabahçe Palace. After the tour was over we got rained on, and they had this super cool gate opening up directly onto the water. I thought it looked stunning in the rainy gloom:




3. Denmark: Most of the summers of my childhood were spent in Denmark. I have some family in Aarhus, and visited the "old town" with my uncles. Definitely looked like something out of cinderella:



Nothing compares to Africa though. I highly recommend visiting whenever you can:

4. Durban, South Africa



5. Zimbabwe (Victoria Falls)




This breakfast was buffet style, and a pack of monkeys suddenly appeared and began stealing food lol

6. Nairobi, Kenya

I am obsessed with elephants, so getting to see them feeding calves was a treat






I definitely want to go back and visit Mombasa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## MO (Nov 23, 2021)

Unfortunately, I very rarely go on vacations.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Alita (Nov 23, 2021)

Hawaii for me. A beautiful place with great weather and I could swim to my heart's content. The food was great too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gin said:


> finland, denmark (copenhagen), paris (need to go back there), also south of france, california, austin TX (i used to live there but visited again recently and still love it)
> 
> mostly stayed in europe and NA though, i'd like to explore more at some point (obv japan)
> 
> went to egypt once but it wasn't the most exciting vacation, mostly stayed at the hotel, tho i did go out into the desert one night which was pretty unique and cool



I wanted to do that in Egypt. Seems pretty cool.

Between Europe and NA which do you like more?

Never been to NA so can't compare.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i don't have a favorite. i enjoy what each place has to offer too much lol
> 
> some of the ones i had just before the panini that were great are below:
> 
> ...



Great pics! 



MO said:


> Unfortunately, I very rarely go on vacations.



You'll have the opportunity for sure 



Alita said:


> Hawaii for me. A beautiful place with great weather and I could swim to my heart's content. The food was great too.



That's a place that I definitely want to go someday. Seems amazing and very relaxing.

Right now that I want to visit is Japan and Hawaii

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 24, 2021)

Prague. Its a downright beautiful city and the beer both comes in large quantities and is very cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 24, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i don't have a favorite. i enjoy what each place has to offer too much lol
> 
> some of the ones i had just before the panini that were great are below:
> 
> ...


Amazing pics!

I loved Zim so much (Vic falls is one of my favourite places ever).

I definitely want to see more of Africa, I saw Vic falls from Zambia too and did safari in Botswana (you get a visa for all 3 countries don't you).

I really did fall in love with Africa after being there just a week. Give me some tips for Kenya and South Africa pleasea I'd love to go when the world allows (Rwanda too).

I met a bunch of randoms from the UK that were on a bus tour from the North of Africa all the way down. So like starting in Egypt and driving down through the continent to South Africa. All singles, all randoms, all just together on the tour.

 I just jumped on their bus for a bit but was gutted I wasn't their for the whole time. It looked like a One Piece adventure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 24, 2021)

Alita said:


> Hawaii for me. A beautiful place with great weather and I could swim to my heart's content. The food was great too.



I really want to check out hawaii one day. Did you visit any of the other Hawaiian islands? 


Delta Shell said:


> Amazing pics!
> 
> I loved Zim so much (Vic falls is one of my favourite places ever).
> 
> ...


Thank you. And yes, Victoria Falls is amazing.  

Before that trip I had been to Niagara Falls and I thought visiting Victoria Falls would be a similar experience. It was nothing like that and I had a blast with my friends. Highlight of the trip was going on a boat cruise down the Zambezi and looking out for wildlife. I only wish I had, had enough time to do more than cross the border into Zambia. And the only downside to Zimbabwe was having to keep US dollars on me at all times -.-

I can't give you tips on Rwanda as I've never been there, but I have been to Uganda. If you aren't scared of giant lizards you'll love it there. Very tropical, lush and green with tons of touristy things to do like visiting a lodge in the middle of the jungle- bonfires at night etc. 

The bus tour sounds incredible. And lol, those are the best trips where you actually get to meet new people and have an adventure. 

As for South Africa: you really have to visit. The food blew me away (food in Africa in general tastes sooo good). I've only been to Johannesburg and Durban. We actually drove from Johannesburg to Durban. Durban is fantastic, just don't go during the summer. It gets so humid. 

The only thing as a foreigner I was worried about in SA was security. Keep your door shut at traffic lights, don't leave valuables in the car and try to travel with locals as much as possible. I've seen dead bodies there. I've seen people get robbed. So yeah, try to be as safe as possible. 

If you're from the UK you gotta love the exchange from pounds to rand lol

As for Nairobi, I can recommend staying at Hemmingways- great property with really good service. They have a local wildlife park that we visited where you can do a safari. I would recommend actually heading into the bush if you can though. I had to settle for the park because we didn't have much time for that trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 24, 2021)

The favorite places I have visited have been Southern California and Washington D.C. 

Southern California was just so drastically different from where I live, the mountains/hills were pretty, and I loved the super tall palm trees. It was also one of the very few times I have seen a beach in my entire life. Also the most recent time I have been to one... This was now 16 and a half years or so ago. Wow. (my experience was that beaches are overrated, though. I don't like the sun, heat, or sand getting everywhere)

Washington D.C. I just really appreciated because we got to go see all of the museums and I am a history nerd. No doubt I would love visiting Europe even more for this reason.

Favorite event? Hm... Well I enjoyed the Grand Nationals marching band competition when I participated in it.

Going to my local city's Pride this year was really fun, too. First time I went to it. Very corporate and full of "nice" churches, but still an experience unlike anything else for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I wanted to do that in Egypt. Seems pretty cool.
> 
> Between Europe and NA which do you like more?
> 
> Never been to NA so can't compare.


i lived in the uk and i vastly prefer the US

but i def miss the closeness of more interesting euro countries, the geographic and to some degree cultural variety of the states is def something, enough to keep me interested for the most part, but it's not quite the same

want to do a big euro trip in the nearish future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 24, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i don't have a favorite. i enjoy what each place has to offer too much lol
> 
> some of the ones i had just before the panini that were great are below:
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous. lol

It's hard for me to choose a favorite place.

I've studied abroad in Costa Rica. That was a wonderful place and time in my life. Also when I was younger went to Cancun, Mexico and was able to visit the Mayan ruins of Chichén Itzá. That was memorable. Was able to climb this.



Have also visited the Bahamas several times. But I wish I was more travelled.

Am supposed to visit Greece with some friends next summer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 24, 2021)

Everyone's so well traveled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 25, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I really want to check out hawaii one day. Did you visit any of the other Hawaiian islands?
> 
> Thank you. And yes, Victoria Falls is amazing.
> 
> ...


Amazing, amazing thank you!

I do worry about SA security too, I hear the place is amazing but everyone says it's so dangerous. Does concern me a little. seeing dead bodies is......I've stopped in Jburg Airport but that's as close as i've gotten to visiting it. 

THe pics of Durban look fantastic, i'd like to do Cape Town too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> i lived in the uk and i vastly prefer the US
> 
> but i def miss the closeness of more interesting euro countries, the geographic and to some degree cultural variety of the states is def something, enough to keep me interested for the most part, but it's not quite the same
> 
> want to do a big euro trip in the nearish future



For me personally I'm interested in doing those road trips with a motorcycle in the west coast.


Some Eastern European countries are hidden gems. If you feel like going there I definitely recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Prague. Its a downright beautiful city and the beer both comes in large quantities and is very cheap.



I loved that city too.

The clock with the Zodiac is amazing.

Although some people from there don't really know why it's like that.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I'm so jealous. lol
> 
> It's hard for me to choose a favorite place.
> 
> ...



I know the feel. I wish I was more travelled too.

Hmm I've been in Greece for 7 months give or take. I recommend it. It has a lot of good places to visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Amazing, amazing thank you!
> 
> I do worry about SA security too, I hear the place is amazing but everyone says it's so dangerous. Does concern me a little. seeing dead bodies is......I've stopped in Jburg Airport but that's as close as i've gotten to visiting it.
> 
> THe pics of Durban look fantastic, i'd like to do Cape Town too.



When I was in Brazil the only thing I went out with was the clothes in my body and the keys  

You must really be careful there.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2021)

Hoping to visit Spain soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Hoping to visit Spain soon.



When you do be sure to eat some paella. Too good to miss it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> When you do be sure to eat some paella. Too good to miss it



For sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 25, 2021)

Italy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 25, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I really want to check out hawaii one day. Did you visit any of the other Hawaiian islands?


No I just stayed on the main island. If I had the time and money tho I probably would have. I definitely would like to visit Africa as well like you did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 26, 2021)

Really enjoyed visiting Tahiti. Specifically Moorea. Very simple place with that great tropical beach vibe. The people there are very friendly too.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 1, 2021)

I love just about everywhere I've been in California, Nevada, New Mexico, Idaho, and Colorado. British Colombia was effing amazing. I love me some Canada.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 2, 2021)

I have wonderful childhood-memories from Switzerland. I used to spend the summers there with my family. We went hiking and such things.


----------



## Rin (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> When I was in Brazil the only thing I went out with was the clothes in my body and the keys
> 
> You must really be careful there


LMAO, that's an internal joke here (mostly to Rio de Janeiro) who'd imagine the strangers come prepared.


You've come to which state here? I bet you just saw the good part of the Brazil in where everything is beautiful, or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rin said:


> LMAO, that's an internal joke here (mostly to Rio de Janeiro) who'd imagine the strangers come prepared.
> 
> 
> You've come to which state here? I bet you just saw the good part of the Brazil in where everything is beautiful, or not?



I went to Espírito Santo.

It was actually quite the crazy adventure though. I can't believe I was that crazy.

Went there alone and everything.

But I was told about many things about Brazil while I was there. The not so beautiful parts of it too. Also I am from Portugal so a lot of people from Brazil living there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2021)

That slab that says where the city limits are, I felt so fucking adventurous and I even touched it but briefly and cautiously as I was afaraid not to break some law I didn't know about...


----------



## Rin (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I went to Espírito Santo.
> 
> It was actually quite the crazy adventure though. I can't believe I was that crazy.
> 
> ...


From Portugal? Oh, so you speak the same language as me. o.o

The richest cities are pretty elegant in Brazil, the problem is that 80% is all garbage with bad structures and even people (lacking respect, the minimum of panache and all).

When strangers come here they only go to heavenly places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rin said:


> From Portugal? Oh, so you speak the same language as me. o.o
> 
> The richest cities are pretty elegant in Brazil, the problem is that 80% is all garbage with bad structures and even people (lacking respect, the minimum of panache and all).
> 
> When strangers come here they only go to heavenly places.



Sim falo sim. Ou podiamos dizer o contrário já que é português o nome da língua xD

Yes there's a lot of poverty in Brazil. Only going to the touristic places (or the capital) always gives you a wrong impression of the country.

Which is a shame because landscape wise it is beautiful. Like Alagoas.

Then in Sertão is not so nice.

Yeah normally tourists are clueless

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Alagoas


Alagoas and Pernambuco are the only states I've traveled to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rin said:


> Alagoas and Pernambuco are the only states I've traveled to.



Brazil is really big

 You could put all of Europe inside it.

I'm sure you'll have the opportunity to visit more of it.

Pernambuco, how is it?


----------



## Rin (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm sure you'll have the opportunity to visit more of it.


Indeed, in 3 or 4 years definitly I will.  


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pernambuco, how is it?


Astonishing, the culture's really interesting, I remember a literal monk was inside a castle-looking place and gave me a collar. 


And Maragogi was absurdly good, the hot water and fishes swimming around...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rin said:


> Indeed, in 3 or 4 years definitly I will.
> 
> Astonishing, the culture's really interesting, I remember a literal monk was inside a castle-looking place and gave me a collar.
> 
> ...



I wish I could visit Brazil. A lot of beautiful places to see and diferent brazilian culture to check. I think I never met anyone from Pernambuco. Sounds very nice.

You ever thought about visiting Europe?


----------



## Rin (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You ever thought about visiting Europe?


Of course, everyday. Though It's impossible now, since it doesn't depend on me. 

Will depend in 3 years tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

Rin said:


> Of course, everyday. Though It's impossible now, since it doesn't depend on me.
> 
> Will depend in 3 years tho.



It's good to have plans. You can do it.

It's funny that everyone who's outside Europe wants to come here.

While I can't wait for the day to get out of Europe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Larrk (Dec 6, 2021)

Italy Turkey and Greece


----------

